# My take on How to Score Love Scenes



## tdolby (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's my (very personal) take on how to score love scenes in movies. In it, I analyze several well-known movie scenes, and then walk through my own process as I rescore a love scene from the film 'Winter's Tale' (originally Hans Zimmer.)



I made this for my students at the Peabody Conservatory's New Media program, but feel free to praise or criticize!

Thomas Dolby


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2020)

Very enlightening and inspiring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2020)

Very well done. Near the end, maybe around 24 minutes, there’s an issue of the ending segment being laid over the discussion.


----------



## tdolby (Nov 21, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Very well done. Near the end, maybe around 24 minutes, there’s an issue of the ending segment being laid over the discussion.



Fixed. Thank you!


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Nov 22, 2020)

This was very informative video, thank you for this


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 22, 2020)

Super cool. Are there any more videos like it ?


----------



## RobbertZH (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for this instructional video.

I believe you are the very first on this forum talking about music for love scenes.
This a welcome change from the epic music which this forum is often talking about.

It is also rather different from your early music albums. 
I still love and regularly play "Astronauts & Heretics".


----------

